# Need a New Carving Bench so I



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I been wanting to build a simple carving bench for myself for a while been working in 2 areas an its time to put it all in one now here is a pictures of the old areas


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Now here is what I came up with so far, its just a prototype for right now. The wife said I can use my rejected wood I usely give away to new wood workers an yes it does tilts. Its not done yet got to drill some holes an make a few cabinets for it also to hold the carving tools


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

You always do nice work, Roy!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Holy crap dude, that's a "simple" build? I feel really inadequate now, I'd hate to see a complex build...


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is an update on the bench so far got to make some drawers for the cabinet next week 

Still need to find a tail vice for this carving bench


----------



## woodan (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow Roy, that is some good work you did there! I like it! I'll have to make myself something like that some day!

Info on Teds Woodworking


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

woodan said:


> Wow Roy, that is some good work you did there! I like it! I'll have to make myself something like that some day!


Yep, when I grow up I want to be able to do work like Roy! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Me too. Love your other bench. Beautiful inlay on it.


----------



## worcmedic (Sep 29, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Here is an update on the bench so far got to make some drawers for the cabinet next week
> 
> Still need to find a tail vice for this carving bench


Great work Roy!
It is great to see you on this board also.:thumbsup:
I am looking for plans for a small carving bench that I can keep on the front porch at the senior / handicapped housing I live in. Coffee table by night and carver's bench by day. Any ideas Roy???


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Demented Woodworker said:


> Great work Roy!
> It is great to see you on this board also.:thumbsup:
> I am looking for plans for a small carving bench that I can keep on the front porch at the senior / handicapped housing I live in. Coffee table by night and carver's bench by day. Any ideas Roy???


 
Only thing I can say is make it to you , measure to your knees an add 5 inches make it a little wide not so deep, you can always use hold down clamps for the work pieces


----------



## worcmedic (Sep 29, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Only thing I can say is make it to you , measure to your knees an add 5 inches make it a little wide not so deep, you can always use hold down clamps for the work pieces


Thank you for the help Roy. Things have drastically changed in our housing since we last spoke.


----------

